# Colubrids > Hognose >  Soaking Hognose

## DSGB

Ive caught my hognose sitting in his little water dish twice. Temps are spot on, humidity is low, he is eating regularly, and his first shed was a complete. Is it normal for them to soak?

----------


## DSGB

bump..

----------


## TooManyToys

I don't ever see my Hognose soak.  Any chance of mites?

----------


## DSGB

that was my first thought. i havent seen any in the bowl. if checked him out as well, i didnt see any on him either. he ate today also.

----------


## TooManyToys

Well, that is strange.  If your sure there aren't any mites then just keep an eye on it.

----------


## wilomn

It's not unusual. Mine do it from time to time.

----------


## Hardwikk

Hognose snakes love water (they take like 10 gulps of water when it's offered to them), so it could be that nothing is wrong with him, but your snake's behavior still shouldn't be ignored. Check on him from time to time.

----------


## FloridaHogs

Mine soak periodically.  I would not worry to much, just keep an eye on him.  Oh yeah, try providing a smaller hide.  Sometimes they feel more secure in the water bowl, if their hide is to big.

----------


## DSGB

thanks guys. i have been changing his water every night and checking for mites, still no sign. I was watching him last night and he would go in his water dish for about 4 or 5 minutes then he would go dig around in his tunnels. 

And about the hide, i tried using a hide with him and he seemed to like to stay in his tunnels more than the hide, ill try a smaller one see if he like that. thanks again.

----------


## whytepizza

I'm a little late on this one, but oh well.
Hogs, especially western or plains, will soak occasionally. My femals 100%het albino does it all the time, not to retain moisture, but she does it for fun. I can always tell when she wants to come out and play because she'll climb, move around alot, torment my bearded dragons (which are in a cage next to her. They think she's a gian mealworm), or soak. It happens, it's normal, as long as they don't drown!

 :Dancin' Banana: Peanut Butter Jelly Time!

----------


## DSGB

good news. yeah my guy loves his water dish. i check it everyday for mites but havent found one. he gets in his bowl with his head cocked over the side, then he will get out and race around, its so funny.

----------


## xxTYLERxx

I have never seen my tricolor hognose soak, and rarely, if ever take a drink.  I wonder if that is normal for a tricolor?

----------

